# Tattoos



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

What is your opinion? Can someone have tattoos and still be professional?

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Of course.

Someone can dress like a bum and still be professional. Or dress beautifully and be completely unprofessional.

With regrad to tattoos, I personally find them distasteful and their current popularity demonstrates the worst of the herd mentality. My wearing cufflinks or a suit is more likely to draw comment than all but the most egregious of tattoos. I don't expect to see them displayed in a business context.

On the other hand, some people I really respect have chosen to have a number of tattoos and I haven't lost any regard for them.

------------------


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Mine date from a time when tattoos were tattoos and not "body art"! And you could only get one in the sleaziest part of town behind the pool hall, and the only reason you got one was so she would think you were one bad MFr and you didn't show it off but you rolled your Luckies in your T-shirt sleeve and just a little bit of the tattoo showed below and she'd ask what it was and you'd make like it was nothing but you were dying to show it to her so she would know just how bad you were.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> 
> Mine date from a time when tattoos were tattoos and not "body art"! And you could only get one in the sleaziest part of town behind the pool hall, and the only reason you got one was so she would think you were one bad MFr and you didn't show it off but you rolled your Luckies in your T-shirt sleeve and just a little bit of the tattoo showed below and she'd ask what it was and you'd make like it was nothing but you were dying to show it to her so she would know just how bad you were.
> 
> Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


Lucky Strikes....the first cigarette I smoked (tried to smoke). When you have to steal them from your dad, you have to smoke what he smokes.

I venture to say tattoos have definitely become more socially acceptable over the years.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'd like to buy stock in tattoo removal companies as these silly people grow up and realize they've got something that looks like the cover art to a Journey album on a part of their body that is, alas, starting to sag...


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> What is your opinion? Can someone have tattoos and still be professional?


Yes!

I have tattoos from my wrist to me collar and from my collar to my knees, and worked in an administrative capacity since the late 90's.

Tattoo's and piercings are not the business of anybody other then yourself. Kind of like underwear, whether or not your wearing them or what sytle they is a matter of personal taste.

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

I would agree - tatoos are no longer the taboo they once were.

That being said, I still think they have no place in the workplace.

If you want a bicep tatoo, or a tramp stamp, or any other 'ink' as long as it is covered by your clothing at work, thats fine.

IMO, the same goes for strange piercings. Of course, strange is subjective as well.

I wouldn't count multiple ear piercings, a single nose stud, or a single eyebrow hoop as strange.

I would not, however, feel comfortable with a banker that had a giant safety pin through her nose, or an eyebrow that looks like I could hang curtains from it.

I'm 29 yrs old if anybody feels like labelling me an old fogey. 

www.thegenuineman.com

*edit, just to clarify on tatoos - I do not think negatively of someone who HAS tattoos, even if I see them on the weekend at the Home Depot or the beach or wherever. However, I'd rather not see a giant dragon on the hand of my dentist while she is drilling my teeth.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Isn't one required in order to be a full member of the Style Forvm? [}]


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

When tattoos were at the height of their popularity a few years ago, people would occasionally start talking about them at parties and asking each other what tatoos they had, talking about Celtic bands and Thai fertility symbols and other BS.

I used to always answer that I had one of Union flag with the motto 'These Colours Don't Run'.

For some reason it wasn't considered trendy...

For all your pantomime requirements visit www.pantomimesonline.co.uk
'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Hugh Morrison_
> 
> I used to always answer that I had one of Union flag with the motto 'These Colours Don't Run'.


...and if you were asked where it was located, what would you have answered?


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

From another version of this thread previously, it is interesting to visualize 75 year old women in nursing homes 40 years from now, with names like Tiffany, and Catlyn, with tramp stamps.

Carpe Diem


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Intrepid_
> 
> From another version of this thread previously, it is interesting to visualize 75 year old women in nursing homes 40 years from now, with names like Tiffany, and Catlyn, with tramp stamps.
> 
> Carpe Diem


"Where's that nurse with the OxyContin?" said Krystan. "I'm like, you know, so, like, you know..."

"Speak up, b**ch!" Brittany snarled. "You know I can't hear." She picked absently at the Chinese character on her shoulder, put there 50 years earlier by a boyfriend who assured her it meant "Strength" when in fact it signified nothing more exotic than "Curtain rods sold here."


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

I had always assumed that they were part of the same decline in the UK highlighted in the 'Franceland' thread


----------



## WisBadger77 (Jun 12, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> I'd like to buy stock in tattoo removal companies as these silly people grow up and realize they've got something that looks like the cover art to a Journey album on a part of their body that is, alas, starting to sag...


You crack me up...I had this conversation with one of my colleagues who has two kids. She doesn't have any, and in particular doesn't know why any woman would get one on her stomach before having kids, as it will look really odd afterwards.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Hugh Morrison_
> 
> When tattoos were at the height of their popularity a few years ago, people would occasionally start talking about them at parties and asking each other what tatoos they had, talking about Celtic bands and Thai fertility symbols and other BS.


 !!CAUTION R RATED!! I was sitting in my favorite bar in NYC late one night after they had closed the door with the regulars inside (a common practice at this bar), and the conversation turned to tattoos, which several people at the bar had. This, as often happens, became the "Great Tattoo Show Off" or "Mine's Bigger Than Yours Show". The young and attractive bartender, watching this display of peacockery with a certain disdain, suddenly removed her blouse, displaying on her braless chest, a perfectly tattooed rose bush, with roots descending below her waistline, and tendrils and stems wrapping around, and terminating with two delicate buds blending in with the obvious parts of her anatomy. All conversation stopped and the air was rife with the hissing of deflating egos followed by the departing tread of saddened, defeated men wending their way into the night.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Di Liberti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anthony,

Though I agree, they're the personal business of the wearer, does having them prevent you from wearing short sleeve shirts while working?

Paul

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Serves 'em right. I've learned that nothing good ever comes from a pissing contest when there's a woman around. They either think we're idiots for engaging in them or, even worse, they win. Also, sounds like a fun bar.

My uncle always said that tatoos were fine as long as the judge can't see them; i.e. wrist down and neck up were off limits. I don't have any (that you know of), but I dont' see anything wrong with them. Much better than bits of metal protruding from places that metal oughtn't be.

CT


----------



## Siggy (Jan 14, 2006)

I recently was talking to a well dressed and sharp looking guy sitting behind a counter. Then he reached up over the counter and as his shirt sleeve receded I saw a big long black tatoo running from his wrist bone up his arm. My whole perception of his professional look suddenly shifted. I don't conciously have a bias against tatoos (except for the trendy chick tatoos) and I've thought of getting one on my upper arm/shoulder area, but such a noticible tatoo clashed with this man's appearance.


----------



## jonroberts1234 (Oct 4, 2005)

of course. The Yakuza guys are pros , and they are almost covered in tatoos.

MPM
The Guide to Getting More Out of Life 
https://www.thegmanifesto.com


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Trenditional_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> Isn't one required in order to be a full member of the Style Forvm? [}]


Hey, I got a AAAC in block letters under a wooden coat hanger tattooed on my right forearm this week. [}]

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Lyle Tuttle tattoo around the corner from Greyhound bus station: 30 minutes in 1977- $45. Removing same in 2006: 3 sessions of lazer @ $150 each for a tatt @ 2' square. AND THE VALUE OF TICKING OFF MY GRANDMOTHER WHO THREATENED 3 GENERATIONS OF NAVY MEN ABOUT GETTING ONE- PRICELESS


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> 
> !!CAUTION R RATED!! I was sitting in my favorite bar in NYC late one night after they had closed the door with the regulars inside (a common practice at this bar), and the conversation turned to tattoos, which several people at the bar had. This, as often happens, became the "Great Tattoo Show Off" or "Mine's Bigger Than Yours Show". The young and attractive bartender, watching this display of peacockery with a certain disdain, suddenly removed her blouse, displaying on her braless chest, a perfectly tattooed rose bush, with roots descending below her waistline, and tendrils and stems wrapping around, and terminating with two delicate buds blending in with the obvious parts of her anatomy. All conversation stopped and the air was rife with the hissing of deflating egos followed by the departing tread of saddened, defeated men wending their way into the night.


I had to double-check this wasn't posted by Kav.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Interesting section in the NY Times Style Section this morning on this subject.

You might want to make a note of this:
Dr. Tattoff in Beverly Hills appears to be doing a brisk business. Maybe Patrick is a major investor.

One point that they make that generates a few grins is that it is quite fashionable today to have Chinese characters as tattoos. Often the law of unintended consequesces takes over.

E.G., Marquis Daniels who plays for the Dallas Mavericks got his initials tattooed on his right calf. Looks like it extends roughly from ankle to knee. He later found out that instead of his initials the characters translate into "Healthy - Woman - Roof".

Carpe Diem


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by RobertShaw23_
> 
> of course. The Yakuza guys are pros , and they are almost covered in tatoos.
> 
> ...


Their tattoos on their arms, don't come below their elbows. At least the purists don't have them below their elbows.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Di Liberti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

generally speaking I have never had any desire to have a tatoo done and overall I have had dificulty in not being judgemental about them in the past , however my stand point did change somewhat when an old school friend of mine by the surname "Mcdonald" had his clan badge tattooed on his upper right arm. In that instance I thought the tatoo had great significance to him and was very tastefully done infact the art work rivalled any seal engraved familly crest I have seen although I am aware there is a signifficant diffrence in the medium used.

just as an asside it is rumoured that Prince Phillip -The Duke of Edinburgh has tattoos from his naval days, and off course so does the deffinitive James Bond "Sean Connory" who has the makeup department cover the tattoos on his forearms during filming If I recall corectly he has a tattoo stating "Scotland forever".

By sheer coicidence as I have reviewed this reply it would appear there is a Scottish theme going on, Mcdonald clan badge -Duke of Edinburgh- Sean Connery- Scotland forever


----------

